# Tyre dressing



## DetailMark (Feb 26, 2014)

Can any recommend a good quality tyre dressing? I'm looking for something that looks more natural rather than a glossy shine?
Thanks


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Espuma RD50 :thumb:


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Gyeon Tire gives a really nice oily look. AF Satin is really good too. Or even SV Pneu (which gives the most natural look)


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Carpro PERL - dilute it as required to get the desired effect.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Lots of great tyre dressings out there - The Water based version tend to leave the more silk look I think you are trying to achieve


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

3M is nice.


----------



## DetailMark (Feb 26, 2014)

A few to pick from there - thanks for the advice.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Beaver car care do a great gloss one very impressed with it.

They also do a matte one

http://www.beaver-care.co.uk/for-cars/car-wheel-care/tyre-dressing-matt

If it is as good as the gloss one which i would think it would be then its worth a look. I did a review of the gloss one :thumb:


----------



## ex-mooseman (May 6, 2011)

Had the same issue and I was recommended en bought Autofinesse Satin five minutes ago. 
I will test it out this evening, or tomorrow. The weather is fantastic overhere, can not stay inside.


----------



## cyberstretch (Apr 29, 2012)

+ 1 on Rd50, some over on the sellers section at the mo.


----------



## DetailMark (Feb 26, 2014)

ex-mooseman said:


> Had the same issue and I was recommended en bought Autofinesse Satin five minutes ago.
> I will test it out this evening, or tomorrow. The weather is fantastic overhere, can not stay inside.


Would be good to hear your opinion, thanks.


----------



## ex-mooseman (May 6, 2011)

Car was washed tonight. Tyres should be completely dry before applying, so dressing is for tomorrow


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Guru said:


> Carpro PERL - dilute it as required to get the desired effect.


I like the look of PERL when first applied but not really lasting for me, appreciate it won't as think I'm right in saying water based. Do you apply undiluted or 1:1, how many applications and how long/distance wise are you getting from each application?


----------



## year (Feb 8, 2013)

+1 on 3M Tyre Restorer' for a natural look....


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Good old AG Instant Tire Dressing


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm just using Meg's stuff ATM to try and use it up as I'm tight haha but is glossy!


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

year said:


> +1 on 3M Tyre Restorer' for a natural look....


Thats what I use atm, very good stuff


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Gyeon tire and gtechniq t1 are the longer lasting dressings. 

Af satin will be off after first bit of water I found. Really doesn't last. Nice finish though


----------



## Artdeshine (Aug 21, 2012)

*how about mine*

How about mine. :lol::lol::lol:



Rascal_69 said:


> Gyeon tire and gtechniq t1 are the longer lasting dressings.
> 
> Af satin will be off after first bit of water I found. Really doesn't last. Nice finish though


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=330723


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

MDC250 said:


> I like the look of PERL when first applied but not really lasting for me, appreciate it won't as think I'm right in saying water based. Do you apply undiluted or 1:1, how many applications and how long/distance wise are you getting from each application?


Undiluted it gives a shiny look which I didn't like much, so went for 1:1. You're right about the durability though, but then Im yet to find a tyre dressing which is actually durable (I'm not talking about coatings like T1 etc.).


----------



## ex-mooseman (May 6, 2011)

Some feedback on the AF:
- very easy to aply
- Nice satin look, not to shiny
- no fling on to the bodywork
- jouw long will it hold??? I'll keep you posted








5 min after application


----------



## BlueMikey (Jan 23, 2010)

Anyone tried Poorboy's Bold & Bright Gel? Been offered a sample by a friend but not got round to trying it yet.


----------



## ex-mooseman (May 6, 2011)

Some feedback on the AF:
- very easy to aply
- Nice satin look, not to shiny
- no fling on to the bodywork
- how long will it hold??? I'll keep you posted


----------



## DPG87 (Feb 18, 2010)

tried plenty, cant see past Gtechniq T1


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

alfred said:


> How about mine. :lol::lol::lol:


Not tried yours properly. Keep forgetting to use it lol.

Plus don't have a lot.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Gtech's T1 is very good stuff but be warned if the tyres are not 100% clean and dry you will be wasting your time. This is after two coats as I like a medium satin finish.



Gonz.


----------



## RMM (Jan 9, 2014)

CarPro PERL, Optimum Opti-Bond Tire Gel, Ultima Tire & Trim Guard Plus are all nice.

But if you want something really durable, then try Tuf Shine Tire Clearcoat (bear in mind that the preparation has to be really thorough or you will be wasting product and time).


----------



## mrbloke (Oct 13, 2010)

Still got a load of RD-50 to get through. Its pretty good.


----------



## Benmc (Mar 12, 2012)

i use autoglym tyre dresser gives similar result to the gtech finish above clean and black but natrual look!


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

mrbloke said:


> Still got a load of RD-50 to get through. Its pretty good.


Do you not want to sell off some small samples of RD-50 mate, will help you get rid of it and try something new.............and give me a chance to try RD-50:lol::lol:


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

T1 is good but I find it takes a lot to get tyre dressed and stuff isn't cheap.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

dstill said:


> Do you not want to sell off some small samples of RD-50 mate, will help you get rid of it and try something new.............and give me a chance to try RD-50:lol::lol:


Espuma do a 250ml sample.
http://www.espumadirect.co.uk/espuma-rd50-tyre-dressing-/


----------

